# Does RAL driver support AR5002G based cards?



## unitedroad (Aug 15, 2009)

I am planning to buy an atheros based card. One of the cards I am looking at is Netgaear Model WG311T (http://www.netgear.com/Products/Adapters/SuperGWirelessAdapters/WG311T.aspx) which is based on AR5002G. 
I want to know if the ral driver would support it. The man page for ral says that it supports the cards based the Atheros AR5210, AR5211, and AR5212 programming APIs and all atheros based PCI cards except for those based on AR5005VL work with this driver.

So would this card work also work with this driver? 
I am also looking Netgear  WAG311 card, which is based on AR5001X+. I want to know if that would work as well.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 15, 2009)

I think you are confusing things.  The ral(4) driver is for Ralink wireless.  The ath(4) driver is for Atheros wireless.

The ath(4) driver in FreeBSD 6.0+ supports the Atheros Super-G standard (108 Mbps) and all the chipsets that support it.  So, yes, the WG311T will work in FreeBSD 6 or newer.


----------



## unitedroad (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks alot for this info. I meant Ath driver only, I was looking at both Atheros and Ralink based cards at that time so I mistakenly wrote the wrong driver name here.
Thanks again for the help.


----------

